# Duck Boat Flooring options...? 1456 jon boat



## FowlMouthMN (Jun 25, 2011)

Im looking to put a floor in my 1456 jon boat. Its a duck hunting boat first, an fishing boat second. So water will have a huge impact. However, im not looking for a long term solution. Maybe a few years at most until I upgrade my boat. I will be insulating the floor with about 2" pink foam for late season hunting. Please let me know what you guys have done or what you think the best Idea is to remedy my small problem. I havent worked on boats much, but being a construction worker i think itll be a fun project! 
thanks for any help!


----------



## dtwarrow (Jun 26, 2011)

I have not used it yet in duck season, but this year I figured any floor would be better than stepping over ribs all the time. So I Just cut out a floor from plywood, sealed it, cut out some cheap outdoor carpet (19 bucks at lowes) and glued and stapled it on. Works great so far fishing. I'm not sure how well it will do getting in and out of the boat a lot, but it is just sitting on the ribs (and if you have insulation it would sit on that too) so I can remove it and take it in the garage and wet vac it if needed. Last year in my friends boat he had two layers of carpet sitting directly on the bottom of the boat. It held water snow and ice, but it didnt seem to weigh the boat down too much. 2 guys a dog, decoys and gear... it was fine (1652 pinecraft)... 
I figure it is the least slippery thing I could put in there... untill it gets ice built up on it but I can take it out and deice it if needed...


----------



## reedjj (Jun 26, 2011)

I suggest that you do the plywood floor and coat it real good with spar urethane. Then maybe put a coat of Cabelas tuff coat or a layer of truck bed liner on top of that. 

Plenty of poeple just let the floors lay on the ribs without securing them down. I haven't heard of anyone having trouble with them like that. BUT.. I chose to use velcro to hold mine down. I know at first it sounds funny but it really works good. I used the self adhesive 2'' wide industrial velcro from Home depot. I got 15 feet of it. Peel back the strip that covers the adhesive and put it down on the ribs. Then attach the other side of the velcro to the the one already stuck to the ribs peel back the film on that side. Once you have made sure that your plywood floor fits perfectly....drop it in. The adhesive will stick to the plywood and hold it down like you wont believe. But you will still be able to get it it out fairly easily. 

I like this method for a few different reasons. First, I don't like to drill or screw any holes in my boat that I don't have to. I know that when I go to sell it it will pay off. Who want's to buy a boat full of holes in all the ribs, seats, and decks where someone built a deck or floor?

Second, Its Cheap.

Third, The velcro adds just a little padding between the plywood and floor. We all know that when plywood gets wet no matter how much you seal it it will bend and warp a little. It likes to curl up. When you hold it down with the velcro you eliminate that and when you hit a wave or walk around in the boat the wood won't bang against the hull and ribs or make any noise. If you put the foam boards between the ribs and the velcro on the ribs it will be very quiet.

The tuff coat is a rubber non-skid type paint that will work good for a wet duckhunting boat. plus it also is a good way to keep it quiet as well. It comes in different colors including tan, sand, and olive drab.


----------



## FowlMouthMN (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the velcro idea as a method on holding it down compared to screws. I will have it insulated too, more for keeping my feet warm in waders. Im not to worried about noise though. As far as covering the wood, which ill be buying green treated. Should i still spar urethane it just for good measures? I think carpet would just get to slippery once late season hunting came around, and Id be standing on my own mini ice rink! So i think ill use the non skid stuff from cabelas or get some line-X type porducts.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## fish2keel (Jun 26, 2011)

Be careful with treated wood. It does pit the aluminum. As for carpet, I had carpet in my duck boat and it was ok until I got mud on it and then it was just slick. I ripped it out and just use the plywood with some urethane and some paint and it was fine. Still duck hunt out of that boat in the delta.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 28, 2011)

I would NEVER put a wood floor in a duck boat, unless you plan on replacing it every couple years.. I would go aluminum with hydroturf.


----------



## Plane Driver (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you heardmof Herculiner before? I'm coating my boat bottom with that today hopefully and ill post some pics up. I've used it before and I swear by it. Good luck hunting this year!


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the idea .cleaner than screws everywhere . i use the foam under the floor as flotation . i pulled the plug once to try it .i think the foam would exert too much lift in my case to hold the floor down with velcro . if you don't have foam under it i like it would be a lot easier to pull the floor and clean the leaves and crap out


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the idea .cleaner than screws everywhere . i use the foam under the floor as flotation . i pulled the plug once to try it .i think the foam would exert too much lift in my case to hold the floor down with velcro . if you don't have foam under it i like it would be a lot easier to pull the floor and clean the leaves and crap out


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the idea .cleaner than screws everywhere . i use the foam under the floor as flotation . i pulled the plug once to try it .i think the foam would exert too much lift in my case to hold the floor down with velcro . if you don't have foam under it i like it would be a lot easier to pull the floor and clean the leaves and crap out


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the idea .cleaner than screws everywhere . i use the foam under the floor as flotation . i pulled the plug once to try it .i think the foam would exert too much lift in my case to hold the floor down with velcro . if you don't have foam under it i like it would be a lot easier to pull the floor and clean the leaves and crap out


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i like the idea .cleaner than screws everywhere . i use the foam under the floor as flotation . i pulled the plug once to try it .i think the foam would exert too much lift in my case to hold the floor down with velcro . if you don't have foam under it i like it would be a lot easier to pull the floor and clean the leaves and crap out


----------



## 79Stroker (Sep 8, 2011)

dang flatboat, really trying to get your point across


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

i can't deleet it ! sorry senior moment !


----------



## Pumping4Jane (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out marine vinyl flooring (x6 to trump flatboat :beer.


----------

